# If I had the money



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

I dont know about everyone here but sometimes I like to just go to the powermatic or oneway website and dream turning a 2 foot bowl on one of those beasts. So the other day I was thinking if I had a ton of money what lathe would I get. Theres the Robust American Beauty, the Powermatic 4224, the Oneway 2436, the stubby S750, vb36, and the vicmarc. Ive broken my dream lathe down to two that I think may be the winners which are the powermatic and the oneway. I think I would want something that had a good distance between centers 36 on the oneway and a whopping 42 for the powermatic. They both have the same onboard swing but I was wondering if any of you out there turn or have turned on either the powermatic 4224 or the oneway 2436? I see a big difference in design and was wondering if the tube design makes a difference over cast iron in terms of vibration. Also, capacity- I know they have the same swing and same hp motor but does one handle more weight better than the other? Any thoughts would be appreciated. Its good to dream:yes:... Whats your dream lathe??? happy turnin, 
Bond


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm kind of like you. I have been drooling over the Powermatics. However, I believe the big one is bigger than I need based on cost. I would like the 3520. I have never turned on one. The turning club that I belong to does the monthly demonstration on a Oneway. Someone suggested that I look at the Nova DVR. They said it would do almost anything I could do on the Powermatic. Hope you get some feedback from Powermatic/Oneway users.
Tom


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I've taken a couple of classes at Woodcraft and had the opportunity to turn on a Powermatic 3520, a Oneway 2036 and a Vicmarc. They're all nice lathes. They all handled large bowl blanks well. I own a Jet 1642 and don't ever see myself upgrading from this lathe. If I did, amount of swing would be more important to me than length of bed. I don't turn anything longer than a peppermill and I really don't see myself doing so. For the money, the 24" of swing and the smaller footprint would sway more toward the Vicmarc.

The Oneway uses a #3 Morse taper tailstock, so you'll need different centers or an adapter.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I have not turned on the "big boy" lathes.

I did see a Stubby S1000 at someone's house. Main difference is 3HP vs 2HP of the S750. This is heavy and well built. I like the way the first section of bed can be removed and attached at the side. Comes with two banjos so you can work on both sides of a bowl at the same time.
The tailstock section of bed swivels, so easy to get out of the way.

If money were no option I would be very tempted to go for the Stubby S750.

I have looked on-line at the Robust American Beauty. Another well built machine. It also has a bed section which can be removed and attached on the side, but the tailstock section does not swivel. You have to purchase and optional swingaway extension.

For me it would be a tough decision between the Stubby and Robust.

I am not expecting to need a long bed. I think both Stubby and Robust can attach the removeable bed section to the end of the lathe.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

I figure if I can sell about 200 pens :laughing: I could have one of these sitting in the shop. Can I interest anyone in a pen or two?:blink:


I've never had the opportunity to play on one but it's what I've been drooling over for a while now.:yes:


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Dave Paine said:


> I have not turned on the "big boy" lathes.
> 
> I did see a Stubby S1000 at someone's house. Main difference is 3HP vs 2HP of the S750. This is heavy and well built. I like the way the first section of bed can be removed and attached at the side. Comes with two banjos so you can work on both sides of a bowl at the same time.
> The tailstock section of bed swivels, so easy to get out of the way.
> ...


My wish list had been narrowed down to the Powermatic. With all these choices I now do not know which one is at the top of my wish list. Oh well, it only a wish list so I have time to figure it out.
Tom


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

dmh said:


> I figure if I can sell about 200 pens :laughing: I could have one of these sitting in the shop. Can I interest anyone in a pen or two?:blink:
> 
> I've never had the opportunity to play on one but it's what I've been drooling over for a while now.:yes:


Why not think big and sell 400 pens and get the big one. About 900 pounds of cast iron.
Tom


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Well I own the powermatic 3520. I do like the new Powermatic a lot but would seriously have to look at the Robust. Brent English decided he wanted to build a better lathe and called a lot of us to ask what we would like on a lathe. Most other companies just put an engineer to the task. I like everything he's done and the Robust is definitely at the top of my list along with the Oneway and powermatic. 
I do like the Stubby but think I would be frustrated by the sliding bed because I do a lot of spindle turning as well as bowls. I'm not a fan of the VB36. Just doesn't work for me.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

TomC said:


> Why not think big and sell 400 pens and get the big one. About 900 pounds of cast iron.
> Tom


Because I'm impatient and I'm having a hard time selling 20 pens.:laughing:

I do like it's bigger brother but I'm not sure how much I would use the extra size.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I think about it this way. When was the last time you came across a bowl blank that was 24" across. Or a log that big. It would have to be a giant tree to get a round 24" blank. 
Not that I'm argueing. I would love to have a giant lathe like that. Or even a full size lathe. I have a midi lathe. 

A 2 foot wide segmented bowl would look pretty cool. I wish I had the capabilities of making that


----------



## gproch (Apr 30, 2012)

You only live once; it's only money and you cannot take it with you.

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

Alright, I was going to wait til my shop was all done before I started bragging but you pulled it out of me. I just received my new American Beauty a few weeks ago. It's way more lathe than I deserve but now I have lots of growing room and no excuses. I just roughed out a huge piece of walnut today and had a ball. It's just a different world. I'll get some shop pics up next week. 

The AB has the tilt away tail stock and sliding headstock which it nice for bowls and HFs. 3 hp is downright scary power. That blank today was about 18" and i couldn't pull down the motor even with heavy cuts. And there was almost no vibration. Robusts are the only big lathes I've turned on so I can't compare it with other brands but I can say I've had no buyers remorse. I'm one happy turner.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

thats a nice lathe for sure:thumbsup:
congrats on your new lathe


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I will agree with Joe. Although I have turned some big bowls they take forever to sand and don't sell well at all in my area. I still have 3 of them. What I like about a big lathe is the lack of vibration when turning smaller items. And trust me I've turned the smallest items you've ever seen (a .023" tall goblet). Wood often has heavier or harder areas which make even small bowls vibrate. Big lathes don't have nearly the problem with this which is the main reason I went with a big lathe.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh my ... as recently as yesterday evening I thought all I wanted was a Nova 1624 ... looks like I have to treble (and fourble and fiveble) my pen sales and go for one of those Robust fellas :icon_sad:

Reckon I'll still be using my HarborFreight starter-lathe for a while yet!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

I would only ever need a Delta 46-460 and I would be all set and happy, spend the rest on exotic wood from around the world.. LOL

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

RusDemka said:


> I would only ever need a Delta 46-460 and I would be all set and happy, spend the rest on exotic wood from around the world.. LOL
> 
> Got wood? Turn it.....


I think it's kind of like golf; if I could just break 100 I would be happy. Then if I could shoot boggy, then if I could shoot below 80. You never are happy.


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

awesome stuff all. When it comes to price dont be shy, remember it's your DREAM lathe:thumbsup: Ive added the american beauty to my short list to be sure. I think the only thing I don't really like about the powermatic is that it comes with that lighting system which retails by itself for 400+ bucks?!?!?! Id rather go to wally world and pick up a floor lamp for 30 thanks even if it is a dream lathe that just seems rediculous. The powermatic has a longer bed which is cool but I really like the swing away control system on the oneway. Oh decisions decisions!!! Id like to know which one of those three handles vibration better thought before I go dream buying my dream lathe... hahaha... happy turnin all, 
Bond


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

If I had the money, i'd go to Sonic and get a Oreo Sonic Blast, Large, no whipped cream.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

oldmacnut said:


> If I had the money, i'd go to Sonic and get a Oreo Sonic Blast, Large, no whipped cream.


mmmmm, good eatin


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

while your there snag me an extra long chili cheese coney and a large coke... man now your makin me hungry


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Bonanza35 said:


> Alright, I was going to wait til my shop was all done before I started bragging but you pulled it out of me. I just received my new American Beauty a few weeks ago. It's way more lathe than I deserve but now I have lots of growing room and no excuses. I just roughed out a huge piece of walnut today and had a ball. It's just a different world. I'll get some shop pics up next week.
> 
> The AB has the tilt away tail stock and sliding headstock which it nice for bowls and HFs. 3 hp is downright scary power. That blank today was about 18" and i couldn't pull down the motor even with heavy cuts. And there was almost no vibration. Robusts are the only big lathes I've turned on so I can't compare it with other brands but I can say I've had no buyers remorse. I'm one happy turner.


Nice lathe. I really like the tilt away headstock idea. Is it as easy to use as it looks in the videos? Also were did you get your lights from? I seen some on the Ikea site a while back but I don't think they had the magnetic base.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

Twenty years or so ago I saw a woodworking show on PBS, where the guy had a truck axle mounted up on a big welded stand. There was a transmission hooked up direct to the differential gear input with a five horse, 1725-rpm electric motor. 

He had a huge, (6 or 7 foot diameter), spruce blank bolted up to this beast, spinning at about 1-rpm. 

He had a PorterCable 7518 router mounted to a stand that looked a lot like a big motor stand. He had about a 1-inch round nose bit spinning in it and was turning this huge blank into a live edged table top. 

I've wanted one ever since.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

dmh said:


> Nice lathe. I really like the tilt away headstock idea. Is it as easy to use as it looks in the videos? Also were did you get your lights from? I seen some on the Ikea site a while back but I don't think they had the magnetic base.


Yeah, the tilt away is pretty awesome engineering. The headstock is really heavy so sliding it still requires some effort but getting the tailstock out of the way is a cinch. Good eye on the lights. I got them locally in Dallas at Wood World. I believe they are made locally so I'm not sure how or if they can be ordered but I'll check for you. Thy are great little LEDs that stay where you put them and have a bright directional light that is perfect for turning.


----------

